# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Rodina brošura o porodu

## mamma Juanita

evo je u pdf formatu
http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Bosura_POROD.pdf

možete je kao i sve ostale naše brošure, printati i dijeliti svojim bližnjima, ili ih možete podići u Rodinom gnijezdu.

----------


## TinnaZ

borušura je mrak, nadam se da će je svi sa ovog foruma pogledati.
Uglavnom se može i po ostalim gradovima podignuti kod nekoga od članova.
Ja je također dajem svima koje poznajem, slala sam i poštom, hvala svim curama i svima koji su učestvovali davanjem citata ili na bilo koji drugi način.

Nadam se da će u Varaždinu profunkcionirati druženja forumašica i neforumaša te svih ostalih zainteresiranih, pa će je tamo moći podignuti tko god bude htio.

Cure   :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

Brošura je odlična! Super!  :Klap:

----------


## TinnaZ

ja imam par primjeraka, donijeti ću je sutra na druženje u Kolodvorskoj.

----------


## Bornina

Je, super je brošura, ali je kao da čitam neku bajku :/  Baš će mi zamračit sobu i pustit glazbu u splitskoj bolnici, pogotovo će mi dopustit da meditiram...a članak 8. zakon o zaštiti prava pacjenata - toga se isto pridržavaju...  :Rolling Eyes:  I ja želim prirodan porod i dijete uz sebe, ali šta trebam za to - gun nositi sa sobom? Ne znam kako kod vas, ali daleko je splitsko rodilište od ove brošure.

----------


## TinnaZ

sve do jednom ...
Po principu: što više tražiš više dobiješ, a ako ništa ne tražiš više no sigurno je da ćeš dobiti još manje od ništa

----------


## misho

Hm... A praksa obično pokaže drugačije. Mislim da bi ovu Brošuru trebali najviše čitati liječnici.

----------


## TinnaZ

isprintaš brošuru, kad ideš na kontrolu ne potrudiš se baš pokupiti sve papire iz čekaone za sobom ... drugi dan sam došla nešto u ambulantu, gledam gdje je moja brošura, neeemaaa ...
Uglavnom tko god ju je uzeo, osoblje ili koja trudnica, sigurno je polučila veći efekt nego da je stajala kod mene doma.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

ja tako volim ovu brošuru (maloprije sam je "iskopala" za jednu trudnicu)

Listam je i prisjećam se svog poroda koji je bio baš kako u brošuri piše (smije li ikako drugačije?)  :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Je, super je brošura, ali je kao da čitam neku bajku :/  Baš će mi zamračit sobu i pustit glazbu u splitskoj bolnici, pogotovo će mi dopustit da meditiram...a članak 8. zakon o zaštiti prava pacjenata - toga se isto pridržavaju...  I ja želim prirodan porod i dijete uz sebe, ali šta trebam za to - gun nositi sa sobom? Ne znam kako kod vas, ali daleko je splitsko rodilište od ove brošure.


Sinj nije daleko od Splita  :Wink: , tamo možeš dobiti rooming in (bebu kraj sebe) i vjerojatno mekši pristup porodu.
i intimniju atmosferu, čim je tako malo rodilište.

----------


## TinnaZ

odeš u Sinj, uzmeš brošuru i pitaš "kaj vi mislite o ovome"

----------


## Janci

U kojoj bolnici u Zagrebu je ovo moguće?

----------


## minići

Izvrsna brošura! Ima li netko ko bi je dostavio u ginekološke ambulante trudnicama i osoblju? Prije svega doktorima :/ Mislimda bi je odmah bacili u smeće  :Sad:

----------


## beba128

> Brošura je odlična! Super!


   Jeli to brošura odnosno tijek poroda koji se spominje u priči koju sam pročitala na Rodi -Ne ometaj ! Rađam?

----------


## Mukica

beba, brosura ce uskoro biti postavljena na portal pa ces je moci procitati  online

----------


## Mukica

ajoj  :Laughing:  
htjela sam reci da ce bit na portalu kao ipaper
za sad je imas na ovom linku http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Bosura_POROD.pdf

----------


## beba128

> ajoj  
> htjela sam reci da ce bit na portalu kao ipaper
> za sad je imas na ovom linku http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Bosura_POROD.pdf


           Neće da se otvori,nešto mi  nije u redu :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

trebALa bi otvarati, možda trebaš instalirati ili updatati acrobat reader.

----------


## tulip

Ja sam to dala svom ginekologu, rekao je da ga baš zanima, ali nikad poslije nikakvog komentara...budem ga baš podsjetila

----------


## kahna

Žene moje! Sad čitam brošuru i plače mi se.
Rodila sam i bila zbunjena događajima ali neizmjerno sretna  :D. Svima sam poslije pričala - ma porod mi je bio super - za poželiti (i samo sam ponavljala nek i drugi bude takav samo nadam se da neću trebati drip - to me strgalo), a sad kad sam pročitala kakav je ustvari trebao biti   :Crying or Very sad:  
Dakle - sama sam u boxu (4 sata ujutro s nedjelje na ponedjeljak- nedostatak osoblja ili  :? ), prikovana uz krevet, od svakog truda mi se toliko piški da me mjehur boli više nego sam trud. Nema nikoga za kahlicu (zovem, nitko ne dolazi) :? , prolazi čistačica  :D - pleaseeee kahlicu. Hm dobila sam ju - a šta dalje. Sljedeći trud i opet nigdje nikoga. Opet ''nemoguča misija'' usred poroda mene muči kako ču se popiškiti!!!OK idemo dalje. Smirilo se piškanje, ja sam se usredotočila na trudove i disanje i divim se sama sebi kako mi dobro ide, mislim si - pa nije to tako strašno kako su mi pričali. Stiže jutro i jutarnja smjena. Prolazi vizita, nakon 10 - ak min pregled. Otvorena 9 cm  :D  (došla u box 6 cm). Za još 15 - ak min dolazi dr i sestra. Nešto se pripremaju. ''Gospođo okrenite se na leđa''  :Mad:  .Mislim si valjda će me opet pregledati :/ , Vraga prokinuo mi je vodenjak  :? , nisam imala pojma da to tak ide al reko ok! Oni znaju.(eee da sam ja znala). Sestra mi uvodi braunilu - pitam zašto? - za infuziju (valjda to tak treba mislim si i ne pitam previše). Tek kasnije saznam od druge sestre da su mi ide drip :?  :?  :? 
I tu počinje katastrofa - ništa više od mog disanja i prodisavanja- to je jače od mene. 2 sata sam se borila sama protiv sebe i protiv tog umjetnog nagona za tiskanje. Katastrofa :shock: Čula sam negdje prije - ne tiskati dok oni ne kažu tiskaj.
Više NE MOGU govorim sestri u prolazu MORAM TISKATI. Dolazi dr. gledaju me - na leđa, primite koljena - tiskajte, dr. stavlja ruku preko mene i stišče mi trbuh, osjetim olakšanje pritiska dolje - EPIZIOTOMIJA  :shock:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  I Luka je vani. Vjerovatno su me piknuli i za posteljicu al toga se ne sječam al znam da je brzo izašla.

Šta više reći. Žao mi je da to sve nisam pročitala prije 3 mj. ali barem znam što ću zahtjevati kod drugog poroda. 
I definitivno ću se potruditi da sve moje frendice pročitaju ovu brošuru!
Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## kahna

Da zaboravih napisat da su mi trudovi na onoj njihovoj skali prije dripa bili na 100 - stvarno mi nije jasno zašto sam onda dobila drip.   :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

joj draga žao mi je  :/ , možda im se išlo na pauzu, možda im se gledao dnevnik, možda su htjeli osloboditi krevet, možda ovo možda ono ... žalosno je da 101 prizemni razlog je vrlo često bitniji od dobrobiti i zdravlja majke i djeteta. Skrećemo s teme ovog topica, možeš otvoriti novi na Priče sa poroda.

----------


## Lupko

evo pozitivne vijesti iz Petrove.Frendica mi rodila,dopustili su joj šetati da se otvori u položaju koji joj paše,nisu joj dali drip,rodila za 1h 20 min :D !Ispričavam se ako sam negdje drugdje trebala  napisati ovaj post!

----------


## igralište

Želim "skinuti" ili pročitati ovu brošuru, ali svaki puta kada kliknem na nju, dogodi mi sw Mozilla crash! Može li mi netko pomoći? Hvala!

----------


## Handy

Meni je brošura jako pomogla, hvala!

----------


## NYC

Pobrinut cu se da ova brosura dodje u ruke nekoliko trudnica, nazalost ja ju nisam tada vidjela a puno bi mi pomogla.

----------

